# Hacker take over Jeep Cherokee remotely.



## ANewSawyer (Jul 21, 2015)

http://www.wired.com/2015/07/hackers-remotely-kill-jeep-highway/

This is scary but not entirely unexpected. I wonder how long before somebody gets hurt badly or killed by this? It did take the guys in the article a couple of years but I think a large scale hacking group could do a lot of damage. Or start holding people hostage in their own cars. But maybe I have an over-active imagination. I didn't find this article, my bro told me about it.


----------

